# Deck labor cost



## knutsen24

Hello all-
I've recently opened my business up again and I have a 2000 sq ft deck to bid. It's been a few years since I've bid a composite deck. I do remember I charged $10.00/ft for a cedar deck but I just can't remember what I charged for composite decks. I think people were charging like $14.00/$15.00 for composite. Can't remember. Anyone out there wanna share some info???? I have to tear down exisitng, reframe and install decking. What's the going labor rate for new deck construction with composite decking??

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## buildenterprise

:no:


Hey mods, is there a sticky somewhere with an answer for him?


----------



## loneframer

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. 
_______________


----------

